# New Foster....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Landon. He is a 12 week old Golden Great Pyr. mix. We have his brother as well. There very sweet boys.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Very cute guy there, i wonder what the others think, of them?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So cute!!!! My 2 favorite breeds.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Adorable! Very hard to resist.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Very, very cute! But, boy the hair .........


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

DARLING! Looks like a happy lil' guy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He looks like a great pup. He looks to be sucking up the the MO crew big time. I'll bet he will grow up to be a fantastic looking boy. I already have an image in my mind. I wonder how right I am.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Adorable! So fuzzy and happy!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The lil guy is settling in, hes some what on the shy side, but comes around real quick to the dogs. He loves to run in the backyard.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a big fluff ball! Looks like he's trying his best to be friends with everyone.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is soooo cute. I want to come over to your place and play with all your doggies!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

C's Mom said:


> He is soooo cute. I want to come over to your place and play with all your doggies!


If you lived closer I would tell you to come right over.The crew loves visitors.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

He is such a cutie!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww adorable!!


----------

